# Must See Monday: The watch Javier Bardem is wearing in The Counselor



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

To be honest, it's a Ferrari and not a watch that has got everybody talking about the new movie _The Counselor_ from British Director Ridley Scott. And even then, it's not so much the Ferrari that is being talked about, but what Cameron Diaz does to it. If you don't know you will need to watch the movie. Suffice to say as a technique to garner publicity it's all a little cheap.

Ferrari's aside, all Watchuseekers will no doubt be far more intrigued about the watch Javier Bardem's character wears in the film. Bardem plays a wealthy night club owner with a lavish and eccentric taste in clothing and with a year's supply of moulding putty in his hair. In fact so gravity defying is his hairstyle that it may clinch an Oscar for best supporting role.









As to the watch he wears, any guesses? It looks like a yellow gold chronograph of some description but the camera never lingers on it long enough to identify it.

_The Counselor _is about a well to do lawyer who, for reasons unexplained, decides to invest in a major narcotics deal. It may have seemed like a good idea at the time but the problems start when the deal goes awry and the finger is pointed firmly in his direction.

If Clint Eastwood were directing the movie the dialogue would have been slashed by over two thirds and it would have been all the better for it. Despite the quality of Cormac McCarthy's literary works, as a screenwriter he doesn't take into account the fact that people rarely speak in monologues, and there's scarcely an ounce of naturally delivered dialogue throughout the movie. More frustrating still, the watch is never mentioned, so today's Must See Monday is this movie in order to discover what's on Javier Bardem's wrist.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I just saw the movie and did not like it!! As to the watch..

I believe it is a Bvlgari Diagono, because of the gold inserts in the strap, and the thick lugs. But which one in this line i do not know








Take a look at the bracelet, i know it is a murky picture, but you can see the contours, and now one of the Bvlgaris (the best picture with the bracelet, although it is not that same model).


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

It seems it has been identified as a Bvlgari Diagono Professional GMT

















pictures from: http://www.watch-id.com


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

and what is fassbender wearing?

it looks like a vintage piece.


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice catch. I remember wondering about that when I watched the movie.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I just want that hair........!


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Disappointing movie to say the least.


----------

